# RealVNC mit mehreren angemeldeten Benutzern benutzen



## metno (24. Oktober 2005)

Kann ich mit RealVNC zwischen zwei Benutzerkonten unter XP wechseln ohne jedesmal den Benutzer abzumelden? Wenn ich es versuche, fällt die Verbindung zusammen und bei erneutem öffnen von RealVNC sehe ich wieder die Anmeldeseite. Wenn jedoch alle Benutzer abgemeldet sind, funktioniert alles Problemlos, auch das wechseln zwischen Benutzern, jedoch muss ich den zuletzt angemeldeten Benutzer zuerst abmelden und dann kann ich erst mich beim andern Konto einloggen. Wie schaffe ich das aber, ohne jedesmal den Benutzer ganz abzumelden?


----------

